# Study! Study! Study!



## amanjagga (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi ! i am starting this thread to know ur opinion about studies

What r ur views abt study?

What do u think what we get after studying?

Do u think that only by studies people can be successful in their aims?

How will u define today's studies? Is it related to real life?

What abt cramming? Are u in the favour?

What changes u want should be there in today's studies?

This thread is going to give u opportunity to express all ur feelings.So dont be  kanjoos...... in posting reply...... and express ur feelings.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi ! i am starting this thread to know ur opinion about studies



> What r ur views abt study?



To gain knowledge and be successful in life



> What do u think what we get after studying?


Knowledge.. 



> Do u think that only by studies people can be successful in their aims?


Na... one must not be a book worm



> How will u define today's studies? Is it related to real life?


Yes, what u learn today, u will use those knowledge at ur work!



> What abt cramming? Are u in the favour?


No offence.. No answer



> What changes u want should be there in today's studies?


No Colleges, No Classes, No Lectures, Just Study at home.. go and write the exam 



> This thread is going to give u opportunity to express all ur feelings.So dont *be  kanjoos*...... in posting reply...... and express ur feelings.



am i?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 15, 2007)

Just one word
Damm Studies


----------



## max_demon (Nov 15, 2007)

*What r ur views abt study?*
 I love to study , as far as it is related to my intrest . Computers?

*
What do u think what we get after studying?*
 As giga said Knowledge
*
Do u think that only by studies people can be successful in their aims?*
 No , Skills are also required . and intrest also
*
How will u define today's studies? Is it related to real life?*
 totally no , i think i will never need to know what i learnt in history
Computers is my career , Maths is far more important than Hindi or History
*
What abt cramming? Are u in the favour?*
Defeinetely NOT , I hate Cramming  . the second topper in my class is crammer(Is that we say?)he always do _Rattafication . _he does'nt even knows how to open paint . he study(i meen ratta) almost everytime_ .
_* What changes u want should be there in today's studies?*
 Direct Exam , As Giga Said , Questions related to your Field  and what we need to know
for Eg - a computer student should be given tuff Maths , Programming skills,Computer related Questions . while other student should be given Easy maths tuff science .


----------



## amanjagga (Nov 15, 2007)

Yah classes r only wastage of time and money..........





			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> Direct Exam , As Giga Said , Questions related to your Field  and what we need to know
> for Eg - a computer student should be given tuff Maths , Programming skills,Computer related Questions . while other student should be given Easy maths tuff science .


----------



## azzu (Nov 15, 2007)

wow MAx genlia 
u like her ???
kool........
i met her once


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 15, 2007)

offtopic: @ max.. ur avatar makes me feel MAD...


----------



## max_demon (Nov 15, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> wow MAx genlia
> u like her ???
> kool........
> i met her once



Really? do u have autograph?can u scan ?and send it to me? if not send via post i will give u money . PLEASE PLEASE 

do u have any pictures

PM me everything



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> offtopic: @ max.. ur avatar makes me feel MAD...


why? watch her few movies u wil understand


----------



## azzu (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ no autograph buddy and no photograph 
i met her in hyd when her first film Tujemerikasam was released
she was there in a function just met her said hello and bye that's it 
btw: i saw her BOMARILLU moore than 10 time's 
she's a cute Beautiful actress


----------



## max_demon (Nov 15, 2007)

^ya BOMARILLU  is a good movie watched 2 times in 2 days


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Really? do u have autograph?can u scan ?and send it to me? if not send via post i will give u money . PLEASE PLEASE
> 
> do u have any pictures
> 
> ...


despo dude



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> Hi ! i am starting this thread to know ur opinion about studies


 
What r ur views abt study?
cool till u dont get bored.

What do u think what we get after studying?
More books to study further

Do u think that only by studies people can be successful in their aims?
 Sometimes.....but ratio is too less

How will u define today's studies? Is it related to real life?
.............................................................................

What abt cramming? Are u in the favour?
If you really dont like th subject.

What changes u want should be there in today's studies?
 Attendence shouldn't be compulsory, live and let live


----------



## Pathik (Nov 15, 2007)

The Indian Education System sucks.. Period


----------



## goobimama (Nov 15, 2007)

Studying what the education system teaches is totally pointless. If one can cram in a year's portion within a week of studies, then you can see the pointlessness of the whole thing. And even more important is, if you forget what you studied two weeks later, even though you got a high percentage, goes to show that it DOES NOT help us in our lives. Best is to study what you really love doing and you will be the happiest.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ Hey Goobi wat do u study??  are u following wat u just said??


----------



## eggman (Nov 15, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> Hi ! i am starting this thread to know ur opinion about studies


Ok.



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> What r ur views abt study?


In my view while studying everything is black, on a white sheet. Sometimes there are pics, but my view dont get it,what's its about(except in the chapter _Reproductive System_)



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> What do u think what we get after studying?


Lots and lots of sleep.


			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> Do u think that only by studies people can be successful in their aims?


 If your aim is to get bored and to get sleep, then YES!!



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> *How will u define today's studies?Is it related to real life?*


For how many marks is this question asked??



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> What abt cramming? Are u in the favour?


Isn't studyin=cramming. Don't tell me there are other ways too.



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> What changes u want should be there in today's studies?


 There should be no change. On a second thought....there should be no studying at all.No studying,no change.



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> This thread is going to give u opportunity to express all ur feelings.So dont be  kanjoos...... in posting reply...... and express ur feelings.



I showed enough Kanjoosi in exams. No kanjoosi here.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 15, 2007)

Is my sentence construction so difficult to understand? Anyway, academically, I studied Philosophy and Political Science towards the end. I got a high first class for my BA exams. I don't remember even one word of what I had studied.

On the other hand, I failed my computer exams...


----------



## faraaz (Nov 15, 2007)

> What r ur views abt study?



Meh...one of life's necessary evils...



> What do u think what we get after studying?



Everything in life? Without studying you can't go anywhere in life. Unless you want to be a coolie or something.



> Do u think that only by studies people can be successful in their aims?



YES...without a doubt, without any ambiguity, yes...



> How will u define today's studies? Is it related to real life?



Absolutely...the higher you go, the more related to real life it gets. If you are studying History in high school, you may think its waste, but a broad understanding of a number of subjects is very important. And when it comes to Bachelor level...or even Masters, your studies define you professionally. In my MBA, I'm studying real life business cases, strategic theory, finance concepts...a lot of stuff which I am going to use day in and day out when I get working after I graduate.



> What abt cramming? Are u in the favour?



Yes...but not everyone is capable of doing it...I'm super at cramming, but my brother has flunked many times when he tried doing it...depends from person to person.



> What changes u want should be there in today's studies?



Only one thing, as far as Indian education is concerned...its based waay too much on theory. You need more practical aspects for education at all levels in India today. This is the only reason why professional degrees (Bachelors onwards) are so much better abroad than in India. Anyone who argues otherwise is just biased because they are from India and/or heavily invested in an Indian degree.



> This thread is going to give u opportunity to express all ur feelings.So dont be  kanjoos...... in posting reply...... and express ur feelings.



I'm not being kanjoos at all!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> The Indian Education System sucks.. *Period*



ROFL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 16, 2007)

i always have to cram.
i got no alternative coz syllabus is too much.
boring studies.


----------



## Ron (Nov 16, 2007)

Currently in class 10......
Hav to study a lot....Coz ..Pre-Baord is just after 15 days.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Remember. No one. Absolutely no one will remember your 10th standard results. So there's absolutely no point in studying so hard.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 16, 2007)

But your 10th standard marks determine your 12th standard admissions...your 12th standard marks determine your Bachelor's admissions...your Bachelor's marks determine your Master's admissions...its one step after another...so even if no one remembers what your 10th standard marks are...you still need to study hard.

Besides, not concentrating on studies especially when you are 15 years old is not a good habit to get into for the rest of your life...


----------



## Ron (Nov 17, 2007)

thnks Guys for the info.....

I am in a bit confusion.....just after few months I hv choose a Stream.....
So pls Guide me............

Which Stream is Gud?Why?
Science with Computers   or
Commerce with Computers......

Waiting For Replies..............
Thnks in Advance


----------



## vish786 (Nov 17, 2007)

i believe 10 marks are important at certain point (even 70 % is good enough to get into anything --personal view) but scoring marks is a never ending process... like faraaz said they r all connected for better reasons from 10 - postgraduation

Science With computers is more in depth & Good .


----------



## eggman (Nov 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^ Remember. No one. Absolutely no one will remember your 10th standard results. So there's absolutely no point in studying so hard.



Huh!!!!!! Go and see  the selection process of IIM.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 17, 2007)

@eggman: ^^ +1! Did you know that investment banks here in Zurich are looking at ALL transcripts from 10th standard onwards for employment?? They like to establish historic performance trends when deciding to employ a guy.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 17, 2007)

IIM checks for 10th standard marks? Hmm. Well this sucks.


----------



## adi87 (Nov 17, 2007)

amanjagga said:
			
		

> Hi ! i am starting this thread to know ur opinion about studies
> 
> What r ur views abt study?
> 
> ...



okay... everyone here has taken the conventional meaning abt studies.... try to think in other ways also

I think that studies are erally imp... if not.. hw can u achieve anything???
Be doin engineerin/medical/law.. etc. or arts or even robbery ?? A carefully planned and studied robbery has better chances of being a succesful, isnt it ??

We shuld gain knowledge and make some useful neural connections...

No.. only studying wont give success or help in achievin goals and aims........... Apt application of our knowledge is much more important...

Today's studies are much more related to real life than some decade ago.. but they still have loooong way to go..

Crammin wont do anyone any good... Lest u need to pass some mandatory subject which is all greek to you...

Today's studies should more carefully planned by the authorities and the advancement in technology and the various fields must b used to aid students..


----------



## Ron (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes Buddy study is ver imp in the long run ....................

Guys.....Currently in 10 standard..........If i tk Sci with comp....wht r the subjects I hv to study....And How tough is Physics............

Where should I go to continue my 10+2....... in India? How is Baglore?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 18, 2007)

^^
Well in which board are you?? Do Inernational Baccalaureate board if possible. Its too good. Gives u the freedom to choose subjects. I was way too bad at chem so I dropped chem and took businesss. But IB is not easy, its a bit complicated course - need to do 4000 words essay,  4000 words thesis and stuff. But yea its good and its the future..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 18, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Well in which board are you?? Do Inernational Baccalaureate board if possible. Its too good. Gives u the freedom to choose subjects. I was way too bad at chem so I dropped chem and took businesss. But IB is not easy, its a bit complicated course - need to do 4000 words essay,  4000 words thesis and stuff. But yea its good and its the future..


Too bad i'm in ICSE . coz i too Hate Chemistry


----------



## faraaz (Nov 18, 2007)

@Zeeshan: Dude..how old are you?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 18, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @Zeeshan: Dude..how old are you?


17


----------



## faraaz (Nov 18, 2007)

And you are still doing ICSE? Aren't you in 12th by now?


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Nov 18, 2007)

I will sum up education system in india in one sentence.. ready?

"Education system is a GOOD way of making money"!


----------



## Ron (Nov 19, 2007)

> ^^
> Well in which board are you??


I am in class 10(CBSE Board), Kathmandu, Nepal..........

Muza samaj ma Nahi Aaraha ki which stream should i tk?
i want to do mk my career in the field of technology.......

But....Many ppl around me r telling  sci is tought...........But i dont want to believe them coz they were not gud students.......and they didn't had a gud teacher too.........................
however i cannot Ignore them too......

So pls Gudie me.......How Simple is Physics and Chemistry In +2..........
And which r the gud cities in India where i can continue my studies........

I feel My problem can be solved here.............
Thnks in Advance..........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

If you ask me then science is relatively easier then other streams.+2 physics and chemistry is interesting and not at all tough IMHO.

You can continue your studies in any city of your choice provided you get admission in the school of your choice.Securing admission in  +1 in Delhi is extremely tough if not impossible.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 19, 2007)

^ +1 for Devil Himself!! I did Science in my +2 and let me tell you, even if it is a little hard, it prepares you for later in life. If you can pass ISC Science (which is the hardest board there is in India IMO) you can do anything in life!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep ISC is the worst(read hardest) board.

Still I think science is not hard.But again it all depends upon your interests,if you think you would do better in or you like commerce then just go for it.I had science in my +2,I liked biology physics and chemistry a lot but I wish I had subjects like economics and geography too but I guess they don't match much,not here atleast.

Enough of blah blah.Take my advice don't be influenced by what your friends are taking or what your parents think is good for you just go for what you love to study.And don't ever regret your decisions cos whatever you have done you have done it your way.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 19, 2007)

@Devil Himself: True true...and that way I was really interested in Maths, Physics and Computer Science...unfortunately, I would also have liked to do Biology, but Math, Physics and Chem were compulsory in the ISC...so I just took those with Comp. Sci and English...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

^hehe same here maths+physics+biology were compulsory in my school so I had to take maths+physics+chemistry+biology+english.No regrets though.But eventually I'll have to do geography again for IAS(in near future).So it all comes back to you.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 19, 2007)

Your well analogy is false. However, to argue the point in your own terms, if the frog wants to ever get out of the well, he has to be able to swim inside the well before he can take on the ocean...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 20, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> And you are still doing ICSE? Aren't you in 12th by now?


ya i AM in 12th .


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Duh...then you're in ISC...ICSE is only till the 10th...


----------



## Ron (Nov 20, 2007)

> science is relatively easier then other streams.+2 physics and chemistry is interesting and not at all tough IMHO.


Thnks buddy for saying this..............
=====

I was in doubt whether I should tk Physics or not...............
But now, I think I can go..with it ..Coz U all Helped me in mking  my mind..........

I think I will go with Phy+Comp+Maths................

No words to thank u all.......
=======


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 20, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Duh...then you're in ISC...ICSE is only till the 10th...


It's allright yaar , ICSE and ISC , both are under CISCE , so i was talking bout the latter .


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> I was in doubt whether I should tk Physics or not...............


You don't have a choice buddy you*have* to take physics(its compulsory)
Besides its the best subject to study(after biology that is)



> I think I will go with Phy+Comp+Maths................


good.I wish you success throughout your life.


----------



## Ron (Nov 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> good.I wish you success throughout your life.



No words to say............
Thnks ..............................


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 21, 2007)

well,i didnt want to start a new boring thread so m asking here.
my exams r nearing and my parents want me to get gud marks.
whenever i switch on my comp,my mother starts scolding me.
i know i need to study to get some marks but i want to spend some time on comp.
so,cud u guyz help me in this prob.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Simple solution...work out a compromise with your parents and stick to your end of the bargain. That, and don't whinge so much...studying wont kill you...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 21, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Simple solution...work out a compromise with your parents and stick to your end of the bargain. That, and don't whinge so much...studying wont kill you...



any other solution??
like any time management solution or something else.
i also wanna study but i wannna spend some time on comp.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Not be such a P***y? That might help...


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 21, 2007)

Even iam in a situation like abtom
please guide us guys.
And i would like to study till the late night.But i feel very sleepy at 10 itself.
So please give the tips for keeping myself active and to prevent sleep.......

And most importantly iam in 12(PU-K'natka).Till now i finished only ~20 to 25% of my syllubus(PCM),and my exams are nearing.I have only 3months for the boards. So if i start studying form now will i be able to get atleast 80% in the boards?(i got 81% in 10th CBSE.But i know that doesnt matter)

Please help me guys by giving suggestions.
I didnt want to start a new thread so continuing in this itself.hope you people dont mind...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 22, 2007)

Dude , 12th(n 10th) is easy if u just study for boards.

I studies only One-Day before my 10th boards n got 88% , n that too bcoz of Hindi in which i Got 68/100(dunno what freak checked mah paper , coz in my preboards i got 68/80  ) other marks were great ; Maths 96 , Comp 99 , Science 92 .

This time i'm gonna Study from Dec 1st onwards and nothin will stop me gettin 90% .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 22, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Dude , 12th(n 10th) is easy if u just study for boards.
> 
> I studies only One-Day before my 10th boards n got 88% , n that too bcoz of Hindi in which i Got 68/100(dunno what freak checked mah paper , coz in my preboards i got 68/80  ) other marks were great ; Maths 96 , Comp 99 , Science 92 .
> 
> This time i'm gonna Study from Dec 1st onwards and nothin will stop me gettin 90% .


mann,ur parents may accept that if u study one day b4 exams but my mom will kill me if  i do that


----------



## Chirag (Nov 22, 2007)

Well you jst can't run.. you jst need to study and give exams. Soch lena if u get bad marks na u gonna feel awful to tell others.. Hardly 4 months are there, pad le..


----------



## bikdel (Nov 22, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Dude , 12th(n 10th) is easy if u just study for boards.
> 
> I studies only One-Day before my 10th boards n got 88% , n that too bcoz of Hindi in which i Got 68/100(dunno what freak checked mah paper , coz in my preboards i got 68/80  ) other marks were great ; Maths 96 , Comp 99 , Science 92 .
> 
> This time i'm gonna Study from Dec 1st onwards and nothin will stop me gettin 90% .



you must be a devil!!  ... or you must cheat 

anyways no offenses


----------



## faraaz (Nov 22, 2007)

He he...I did the same thing...for my 10th, I studied 1 week before the exams...got an overall of 90 % ... of course, this strategy backfired in 12th, and I only got 79% overall but whatever, I got it out of the way...

But the thing is, the 1 week I spent before the exams was hell for me. 30 hour studying with no sleep, no breaks...tension to finish the portions and godly amount of concentrating on the stuff...I was burnt out for a couple of weeks after the exams because of that...

I suggest 3-4 hours of studying per day...you WILL ace your exams and that's not TOO much to ask, is it?


----------



## bikdel (Nov 22, 2007)

im in 12th right now... got 40 days to boards..

im really getting pissed off.. 

why? 
beacuse im completely brainwashed right now.. especially due to the festivals that have gone by in our region...

now what can you guys advice to me... how should i prepare... ive to start all over again... 
like how much time in one day should i dedicate ..

also will doing objective questions and the AIIMS Special, BPKIHS Special, IIT questions help in getting good marks in 12th boards? CBSE ...

i study Science - Bio with Maths.. HARDEST 

any suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> im in 12th right now... got 40 days to boards..
> 
> im really getting pissed off..
> 
> ...



yeah preparing 4 competitive exams helped me alot, but remember the syllabus of those exams is vast.

I had same combo (pcmb), do pay attention to maths(i got 82 cuz of 1 day study), for bio everything was asked from book(one word answers were all from the minute details in the book, i was lucky that i read the whole book a day before exam and dropped the idea of reading refresher, got 96  ).

For chemistry(got 95) and physics(got 90, one question of 4 marks went wrong cuz i misunderstood the diagram for paramagnetic material, u must study text-books for board exams, atleast once) u gotta be well prepared for numericals. If u know numerical solving strategy then derivations and theory are too easy to grasp. Try to solve complete numerical books from any reputed author, it helped me getting thru competitive exams also.

English is an art which can be learned if u enjoy it. Try to read every bit of text books, they are much better than reading novels at this time. Get the meaning of every word and frame out questions on your own then try to answer them in artistic but concise way. You may try to learn fancy writing to draw notice, posters etc.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 22, 2007)

Well thanx for all that  @ T159 what level do you study in right now?

Maths .. Uhh too tough for me  Tell me wether to do just the course book  or Guide books as well..

Physics .. Never know anything about it  Sounds like Greek to me ..

Chemistry .. Easy but just too much to learn, nevertheless can manage !!  

Biology .. Too easy, never study anything, just read the book once and just do it!!

English .. Im a damn heavy scorer  Never study the book NEVER.. just read it once when i bought it cuz i love the stories, n thats it... 

any ideas how to improve on maths and physics?
i failed in maths in second terminals.. pooh


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> Well thanx for all that  @ T159 what level do you study in right now?
> 
> Maths .. Uhh too tough for me  Tell me wether to do just the course book  or Guide books as well..
> 
> ...



for maths - TMH board exam series (its a thick book and all problems are solved in gradual gradation manner, its way better then R D sharma)

Physics - consider reading Resnik halliday or better version University Physics- young and freedman (these are costly but effective books, once u get the comcept u will complete the textbook in 2 days). 

And remember to workout on numericals.

Am in last year of Engg Life is too busy now, i wish i could travel back to school

Getting marks in pre-board is easy and actual board is a different things, so dont take things easily unless u are well versed with subjects.



			
				bikdel said:
			
		

> Biology .. Too easy, never study anything, just read the book once and just do it!!



Read any  objective book and u will know how deep is Bio

A C Dutta - for botany (best book)
Stout and Green- cambridge university press - Zoology (nice book)

Text book of bio is nothing compared to the actual syllabus u hav to study for competitive exams.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Getting marks in pre-board is easy and actual board is a different things, so dont take things easily unless u are well versed with subjects.




i had the feeling that pre-boards are harder than boards, just for making students well versed, teachers tend to make it hard in my school 
on the brighter side you get beter marks in boards 

and thanks for all that.. will definitely go for halliday-resnick.. heard a lot but didnt care till date ...

regards
bikalp


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2007)

My opinion :

You need a good teacher for biology and I mean real good.

Physics:H.C. Verma is good enough don't go for Resnick halliday instead go for university physics.

maths:I never had any idea about it.IMO try to grasp what is actually meant by all the theorems and all just don't mug up questions like an idiot(like I do).


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

well im really bad at mugging up.. so organic chem gives a bit of problem...

Bio isnt a problem... maths and Physics are...I need a miracle to pass well in those subjects 


anyways i wanted to go for halliday and resnick cuz i think no indian book meets the standard.. i already have Pradeep's Objective and Subjective volumes and am pissed off looking at it because nothing is PRIORITISED in it, read everything and get lost in the end..
the halliday books are more classified


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 23, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> you must be a devil!!  ... or you must cheat
> 
> anyways no offenses


Nah didn't Cheat even Half a mark . Can proudly say that .

10th Was easy , n in ICSE u have like 3 days holiday before each exam , that gives you ample time to study if u really want to.

But i'm gonna study 3 months in 12th coz course is 10 times as much of 10th .


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> well im really bad at mugging up.. so organic chem gives a bit of problem...



get Morrison Boyd, u will never ever cram organic reactions, but u hav to read it carefully.

My proficiency was 
organic chemistry > physical chemistry > inorganic chemistry

I was able to derive any product from reactant within 2 mins. Btw organic chemistry is one of the most interesting one.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> get Morrison Boyd, u will never ever cram organic reactions, but u hav to read it carefully.
> 
> My proficiency was
> organic chemistry > physical chemistry > inorganic chemistry
> ...


Dude i TOTALLY TOTALLY Hate Chemistry .

now i don't even have time to study the book you suggested .

guess i'll have to cram for my boards(that is if i decide to do that or else i'll just get passing marks in chem)


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Dude i TOTALLY TOTALLY Hate Chemistry .
> 
> now i don't even have time to study the book you suggested .
> 
> guess i'll have to cram for my boards(that is if i decide to do that or else i'll just get passing marks in chem)


yeah its late to start with all those books.

But for competitive exams like IIT and other thought provoking ones u will need this book.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

@ T159

yeah its really late  but nah! its never too late 

anyways what are those TMH board exam series? TMH stands for??

and morrison n boyd is wayyyy bigger than my organic chemistry book 

my proficiency is Physical Chemistry<Inorganic Chemistry<Organic Chemistry 

but ironically im always hanging by a few marks in physics 

@ Zeeshan Quireshi

Youve still got to give pre boards, isnt it? ar is it already over..? mine are after a month


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> @ T159
> 
> yeah its really late  but nah! its never too late
> 
> ...


TMH - Tata McGraw Hill


----------



## Ron (Nov 24, 2007)

*Is there any one who is going to giv or hv given the pre-baords of Class 10..............this 
yr........?
*Coz I am really in of need sample papers ..if so pls mail me...................
thnk in advznce..............



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Nah didn't Cheat even Half a mark . Can proudly say that .


.........

It's not possible to chaet in those  exams..........coz u hv no time to waste......Har Second  Imp hota hai!!!!!!!.............


----------



## faraaz (Nov 24, 2007)

@Ron: Casio's fx-82 calculator to the rescue...I'm not too proud of this, but I cheated for almost 30 marks in my Physics exam...


----------



## bikdel (Nov 24, 2007)

well we dont get calculators in exams 
but then you are always bugged by those who never study ::angry:: though i am not much different 

sometimes invigilators really don't do anything to the cheaters and you have to tackle them all by yourself... i feel it wierd to tell someone an answer, but i dont care if he/she sees it himself 

@ ron ... where do you study?..i gave CBSE last year


----------



## azzu (Nov 24, 2007)

kool nice to see ALL studying 
BTW; me got 3 month's for board's 
OK iam totally in MATH"s still 
suggest sum Good Boook's presetly we r Usin S.chand here so tell me based on the Sylbuss (A.P)
presently iam merely gettin 10-11 hours a day for studying and 6 hours only MATH  in college 
iam gonna FKUC this college's after my 12th is ovre


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 25, 2007)

^^Arey neeku 11hrs time eladhokuthundi raaa?Nee time table naaku chupeyyi raa pleaseeeeeeeeeee...........

Hopefully you understand telugu


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

abe azzu 10-11 hours atudying...thats insane I mean relax a bit.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 25, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> kool nice to see ALL studying
> BTW; me got 3 month's for board's
> OK iam totally in MATH"s still
> suggest sum Good Boook's presetly we r Usin S.chand here so tell me based on the Sylbuss (A.P)
> ...


Dude , i'm studying like 1-2 hrs Max these days
will start studyin 4 hrs from Dec .

@Ron , i have myself seen ppl cheat 20 marks stuff in board exams in each n every exam .

@bikedel , My pre's start Jan 04 , so one month till doomsday .


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2007)

u guy's dunno college our timings 
its like 8am to 7-30 pm total 1-30 hours break in between rest all Study and eXam half the day maths and half other subjects (phy,chem ,eng,sanskrit)
and yes even sundays are full days for us  (up to 7-30pm) and dont even think of bunking coz the next day PRinciple is ready with a cane infront of u 
its pretty much same for inter colleges here  
ill be screaming in joy if they even deduct 2-3 hours in our timing  but they dont
today however we got Half day ooh yes half day  and we r not on the land 
ok sum one tell me isnt this a little harsh cant any govt people or Students federation help us ??
btw iam from ELURU


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 25, 2007)

^^which class?10th or 12th.

This is too strict but I guess you'll have to bear it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ...and dont even think of bunking coz the next day PRinciple is ready with a cane infront of u



corporal punishment


----------



## Ron (Nov 26, 2007)

*Socha Natha.*.........
Cheating is Possible..............


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ ???


----------



## faraaz (Nov 26, 2007)

Just needs guts mate...


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ for wat bhai ??


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey azzu i know.Inter in A.p sucks big time.I was about to join Narayana in Hyd.But one of my relatives said my dad not to take admission in A.P as their son in Sri Chaitanya tried to commit suicide ( same like our azzu ) as he couldnt bear the torture!
 So i joined in B'lore itself and iam enjoying my life now.
Do you know my college timings?
Here they are:
Mon to Sat: 8.30am to 1.10pm.
45min lunch. Some times we get letoff in the lunch(at 11.00 )


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ ill be in heaven then 
even in hyd its good bro
its 8 to 6 there
pretty good 
but face 7.30


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 27, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ ill be in heaven then
> even in hyd its good bro
> its 8 to 6 there
> pretty good
> but face 7.30


Here in CMS Gomti Nagar , Lucknow

Our timings are 8 to 1:50 , pretty good for class 12 .

gives u enuf time for fun n self-studies .


----------



## dead (Nov 28, 2007)

i have three months left for ma 12th board and i dont know a single thing (coz i became mastikhor and wasted all ma time here and there ) but now i am ready to study with ma whole heart ...so what should you suggest ? i want to get excellent marks in 12th and pepare for competitive exams too ..i am ready to study 15 hrs daily coz am back in form of ma old days when i used to study a lot but left the right track because of bad contacts and non-study group friends .but  now the bad groups have left now..they moved thier homes and am alone here.....

so how can u help me ...how shuould i prepare...i have joined "conquer cbse"
a crash course but some chapters have passed and finished already..they are :-

physics :- light and light/wave optics
chemistry:- solid state , solutions , chemical kinetics , electrochemistry
maths :- probabblity

so how do i make up these ?

and

for further topics and chapters i want to be excellent in them in competitive exams....
so what should i do extra other than the crash course....

do i have enough time (is 3 months enough ?)

Help would be much much appreciated.........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

3 months more than enough for CBSE(don't relax though),not even close to sufficient for medical entrance exams(they kick a&&),just not enough for engineering exams either(unless you're too smart and quick,and I say too smart then I mean really smart).

do physical chemistry for competitive exams-its easy and scoring(I loved it)

physics:wave optics isn't very tough you can easily make up for it.

maths-never had any idea about this suck@r,sorry.


BTW you're dead man


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 28, 2007)

hmmmm may T159 help you.....


----------



## dead (Nov 28, 2007)

dude am 95.69 % scorer in 10th boards...i have quick and clever mind...but i din't study the whole year (except the first months) because of bad contacts.....and i hadn't schools also ....just always going to give exam only.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

dude I just got 82% in 10th and just managed 76% in 12th(got ill both the times)....I have clever mind and thats why I passed both the times......i just give the exam to my fullest potential and not worry about the results.


----------



## dead (Nov 28, 2007)

but am asking how to prepare in 3 months for both boards and competitions


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

how to?isn't it simple?just cram every chapter if you can't get  hold of it.


----------



## dead (Nov 28, 2007)

i will but only cbse knowledge is not enough na for competitive exams


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

^^should have thought about it earlier.Now just prepare for cbse as best as you can  and give competitive exams with whatever you know and hope others are more stupid.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah keep in mind that u should be able shoot two targets with single bullet.

Best is to study books that will clear ur concept and then textbooks will be a matter of few days to complete.


----------

